# Francis Schaeffer



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 15, 2005)

Francis Schaeffer, American Presbyterian, born in 1912 and died on May 15, 1984, was one of the most profound Christian intellects of the 20th century. He was a thelogian and a philosopher with a deep abiding need to cultivate the life of culture as well as the life a soul. He founded L'Abris Fellowship for those purposes and wrote prolifically. His contributions to the sphere of Biblical art appreciation have meant the most to me personally. 

More on his life and works can be found at The Shelter, L'Abri Fellowship, Francis Schaeffer, and The Complete Works of Francis A. Schaeffer, 5 Vol.s.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 15, 2005)

He is the one that turned me on to apologetics, cultural mandate, and applying my faith in the public arena. I have moved beyond him but he sure was prophetic.


----------



## JohnV (May 15, 2005)

Dr. Schaeffer's book, The God Who Is There, made a world of difference to me. He helped me a great deal in formulating my thoughts, giving solid structure to what I knew to be true but could not express as I ought to have. 

For a while I had a picture of him as my avatar. I replaced it for my own because I thought I was better looking.  Well, I had other reasons too. Actually, its supposed to be a picture of my guitar, and I am only supposed to be background because, in the end, Schaeffer was better looking, and in my heart I know it. 

His work has had profound impact all around the world, and is still as relevant to today as it was at the time, even though he dealt quite a lot with current philosophical issues. His writings appeal to a wide variety of views within the Christian circle, and even outside of it. Some see him as a Presuppositionalist, while others, like myself, who are not Presuppositionalists also find a great deal of philosophical and Biblical support in him. You will find him quoted in many works, both inside and outside of Christianity.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 16, 2005)

From where I sit I can see all of his works on my shelf. He has had a profound influence upon me.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 16, 2005)

John,
I halfway agree with you in that he was not a presuppositionalist as we would see him. I mean, Schaeffer called himself a presup, but many presupps today would not label him such. I don't precisely know how to label him. Maybe verificationist/


----------



## BobVigneault (May 16, 2005)

Michael Phillips has a whole series of about 40 teachings on church history at the Sermon Audio site. Each lesson is a thumb-nail sketch of a period or significant christian reformer, defender or leader. Pastor Phillips is a baptist but pays homage to men like Shaeffer and Machen.

For those not familiar with Shaefer you might want to listen to Pastor Phillips short biographical of the man and then start reading Shaeffer's books.


----------



## JohnV (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> John,
> I halfway agree with you in that he was not a presuppositionalist as we would see him. I mean, Schaeffer called himself a presup, but many presupps today would not label him such. I don't precisely know how to label him. Maybe verificationist/



Jacob:

The term "verificationist" seems to have come from a philosophy professor in Denver named Dr. Grootenhuis, as I recall. He also assigns much credit to Schaeffer. He notes, as you have, that it is hard to pin Schaeffer down to any one methodology. But we should know that this is quite on purpose, because he shunned such a thing. He believed strongly that the method use rested upon the situation and person at hand, that there are many arguments or ways to present the plain truth to people. The determining factor for him was the need of the person, not his own particular persuasion. He was interested in presenting the truth that was needed to the person in need. That was his motto, so to speak: the Bible presents truth in all areas of life, and gives true answers to the questions raised in the hearts of men. The Bible's guidance is not to be doubted. I'm using my own words, not his. 

I wonder, did I ever write up the L'Abri statement? I have it almost handy. I'll go find it and type it out in my next post. 

But all this to say that Dr. Schaeffer himself would not have classified himself to any one particular methodology to the exclusion of others. I have also heard him affirm the Ontological proof of God's existence, as well as seen his use of classical and Evidential arguments in The God Who Is There and He Is There And He Is Not Silent I tend to think that it takes all arguments for an apologist to be a true apologist, and that he was a good example of that. 

(Of course, I'm presupposing I'm right; what else would I do?  )


----------



## RamistThomist (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



I agree with everything you just said.


----------



## JohnV (May 16, 2005)




----------



## JohnV (May 16, 2005)

L'Abri Basis Statement:



> The Bible is true; it is both objectively true and demonstrably true, and therefore completely reliable and free of mistakes in all areas of intellectual integrity; it is relevant to all areas of human experience and activity and not confined to the modern definition of religion: man's problem, and the Church's central teaching, focuses on the moral one of sin and judgment; and since the Bible is objectively true it is true for everyone so that all may be called to obedience and faith.


----------



## JohnV (May 16, 2005)

I went to L'Abri Fellowship in 1988. It was a short visit. I left home Monday at 4 in the morning, on my motorcycle, and arrived just at suppertime. (I took a "shortcut" through the mountains, which added about 2-3 hours to the trip. ) I had my interview with one of the counselors the next morning, from which they set up a compact and concentrated program for me to follow. They asked me also about the kind of work I can do, so they could assign me various duties. That's how they did things, we work in the morning and study in the afternoon and in the evenings. But evenings are voluntary, because we can also organize discussion groups or do some recreational activities, or see the counselors if we have questions. Well, I stayed up late and listened to tapes and more tapes. I couldn't get enough. I went past their recommendations for me, and listenened to tapes that were referenced by the tapes I was assigned to listen to. On the second last day I found out that the tape machines could be speeded up so that one can listen to an entire tape in a little less time, and take in another before break time, and then do the same again before supper. Oh well. 

As we worked we would talk about things, either personal problems, like the reasons that we were there, or more general topics. I was coupled with a person with a very troubled personal life, filled with all kinds of mixed emotions and confused ideas. But we worked side by side very well as we talked. 

For work I did some fence mending on the front pickets, I was on the roof, I fixed a light socket and switch, and I went to see what everyone else was doing. Again, I found out there were cabinet jobs going on in the basement on the last day, too late to be of help there. 

For lunch we would all eat together, holding informal and light discussions during meals. If it got serious, then we'd all drop what we were doing and listen with rapt attention. The counselors were very good at leading discussions and trying to help people clarify what they were trying to say. But these would not drag on. There were limits, as we were all anxious to get to our studies. 

I would listen to tapes until about ten or eleven at night, and then some of us still awake would get into discussion groups. This would last until about 2 or 3 in the morning. Still I got up just before seven in the morning without an alarm, shower quickly, and read from Augustine's On Christian Doctrine before breakfast. And then the day would start again. 

My interests lay with the subjects of certainty and defending the faith. I listened to various tapes, mostly by Dr. Schaeffer. I had already listened to a number of this tapes before I went to L'Abri, so I had a head start there. Their library of tapes was quite overwhelming. I began to be interested in Dick Keyes lectures, especially on idolatry, but didn't have time to listen to as many as I wanted. I took notes, and still have them. 

I left on Friday at noon. Before I left the ladies who work at L'Abri offered to do my laundry for me, but I told them it wasn't necessary, that I would make it home with what I had. I had planned it that way. But they confiscated my dirty clothes and had them ready for me in very short order. As a matter of fact, that's when I stopped to help the woodchoppers. All told, I was there for three full days of study; not nearly enough. 

Oh yes, the woodchoppers. I, the Canadian of the bunch, got to show these big strapping Yanks how to chop a tough piece of wood. No kidding. This guy was twice my size and was banging away on this piece of wood with a big maul. I had my leather jacket on, ready to leave, when I saw this. I went over to him and asked if he wanted help. He looked at me, up and down, and asked if I knew how to do it so it wouldn't be so hard. So I showed him: I turned the piece over on its other end and went at it with a splitting axe, which I borrowed from another chopper. (There were about eight of them going at it, and they all stopped to watch this little guy chop this onery chunk of wood. ) I had it apart in three chops, four pieces. Let's hear it for Canadian know-how. 

It was very dry all that time, no rain. On the day I left I was advised by Mr. Keyes that there was a storm coming in from the ocean, and that I ought to delay my trip. I declined, and decided to race the storm, because Friday was my absolute deadline for leaving. I didn't know it but while I was underway, the storm hit Southboro. They all stopped what they were doing and held a special prayer meeting for my safety. God answered their prayers because all I ever got was a few drops. And that was at rest stops. As soon as I was going again I got ahead of the storm again. 

It cost me $46 to go to Boston and back, including food and gas. I scrimped as much as I could, and gave the rest to L'Abri (I can't remember how much that was. ) I came home around 2 in the morning with just a few dollars left, a tank full of gas, and a lot of encouragement and strength in faith. And there were a lot of happy kids soooo glad that Dad was home again, and a loving wife who had missed me a lot. 

I phoned L"Abri the next morning first thing to let them know I made it safely. That's when I found out about the prayer meeting they had. We praised God for His providential care of His people, and said goodbye. 

And that's my stay at L'Abri.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that, John.


----------



## JohnV (May 16, 2005)

Andrew

I was asked about it, and it was thought it might be good to post it on the Board. So I did. 

My recommendation? By all means, go, but not by bike.


----------



## Myshkin (May 16, 2005)

Thanks John


----------

